# What type of Oak is this?



## fishtail (Jan 26, 2017)

This is a blowdown from Matthew, picture taken on 12/25, leaves not much bigger than your hand, shaggy rough bark.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 26, 2017)

It very closely resembles a White Oak but the leaves are a little smaller and the bark slightly more rough than the ones I've seen.

Haven't noticed it on the property till it blew over, I don't know what the nuts look like and haven't found any caps.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2017)

From what I can tell in the pic, it's a white oak. Leaf size and bark vary greatly from tree to tree due to environmental factors.


----------



## StateOfBaker (Jan 26, 2017)

Might be a Post Oak. White Oak will have very large acorns, Post will be smaller. Look on the ground around the tree and see what you find. Deep lobes on the leaves seem to point to White though. The bark looks like it could be either one. Hard to say from the pics


----------



## fishtail (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you very much guys!

The published information varies much as y'all described.

If it survives next year I know where I'll be hunting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2017)

StateOfBaker said:


> Might be a Post Oak. White Oak will have very large acorns, Post will be smaller. Look on the ground around the tree and see what you find. Deep lobes on the leaves seem to point to White though. The bark looks like it could be either one. Hard to say from the pics



Nope, leaves don't look like a post oak. They are thicker, cruciform-shaped, and fuzzy on the bottom.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 26, 2017)

White oak wins!


----------



## southernman13 (Jan 26, 2017)

White oak fosho !


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 1, 2017)

Isn't the post oak in the red oak family? It would have pointed leaves.


----------

